

Show HN: Stop constant buzz of your smartphone notifications while on computer - hu_me
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marketlytics.idlenotifier

======
anotheryou
sweet, but chrome only?

~~~
hu_me
yes initially built it for our sanity, but the code is opensource[1] PR
welcome :) [https://github.com/marketlytics/android-
idlenotifier](https://github.com/marketlytics/android-idlenotifier)

